# What equipment do the Pros shoot?



## Dave V

I just watched the Vegas Shoot Off video and was wondering:

I can pretty much spot the brand of bows they shoot, partially based on the color shirt they wear  but what about the rest of their gear?

I see stabilizer combos that I can't find on any website. They're not all custom jobs as many have the same setup. For example, the end weight I see used a LOT, including Olympic shooters is silver-black-silver, and the black section is probably rubber with a small bulge. It's not as extreme as the "Doinker" golf ball size gizmo, but I can't seem to find a brand for it. Same for the rods. Easton maybe? 

Same question for sights. I see a lot of mix/match combinations. What scopes and sight bars do they use? What magnification? Do they use a clarifier? And the questions go on...

That's my question. What exactly are these prize winning setups I see these guys shoot?


----------



## Dave V

Nobody? I found the FITA gear list for the Olympic competitors. I can't believe nobody knows what gear the NFAA guys are shooting. To me, part of the "Pro" thing is to endorse (by example) the products they use. It only makes sense that someone somewhere knows what these guys shoot.


----------



## Guest

*I can tell you what I use*

I won NFAA Nationals on the Bowhunter side and I shoot FS as well
Alpine Ventura 56lbs ( Took it out of box 2hrs later 59X )
Copper john slider sight
B-Stinger 
Stan X-2
GoldTip 30X with 150 grain pin nocks
DMI Rest

on my FS 3X lens with Black dot in middle Speciatly Archery Scope.


----------



## Dave V

Congratulations on your win, and thanks for sharing your setup with us.

Anyone else?


----------



## sstarnes

I was not in the vegas shootoff but here is what I currently shoot

Martin Scepter IV
Sur-loc supreme 400
Black eagle scope 35mm .60 diopter with a black stick on dot
Britesite Pro-tuner rest
Gold tip 30x pro shafts with 150 grain point and 4 inch feathers
Shrewd stabalizer and side rod
Stanislawski releases, SX2 and Micro III
First String custom strings
Brunton Bino's

Take care

Scott Starnes


----------



## target1

sstarnes said:


> I was not in the vegas shootoff but here is what I currently shoot
> 
> Martin Scepter IV
> Sur-loc supreme 400
> Black eagle scope 35mm .60 diopter with a black stick on dot
> Britesite Pro-tuner rest
> Gold tip 30x pro shafts with 150 grain point and 4 inch feathers
> Shrewd stabalizer and side rod
> Stanislawski releases, SX2 and Micro III
> First String custom strings
> Brunton Bino's
> 
> Take care
> 
> Scott Starnes


and didn't you win something big here not to long ago? It's OK to brag a little


----------



## hunter3d

I think they were mostly doinker bars you are seeing. Some are not but most look like it in the video.


----------



## DRFrance

*Shooting gear*



Dave V said:


> Nobody? I found the FITA gear list for the Olympic competitors. I can't believe nobody knows what gear the NFAA guys are shooting. To me, part of the "Pro" thing is to endorse (by example) the products they use. It only makes sense that someone somewhere knows what these guys shoot.




Sorry we are a slow bunch to reply. Many of the guys spend so much time shooting and working their real jobs that they cannot be online answering very many of the questions. 

You could probably recognize much of the equipment used by looking at the photos posted online or in the magazines.

I did not make it to the shoot off in Vegas ... but here is my personal set-up from this last Vegas shoot.


Mathews Conquest 4 - 30.5" - 65#
Carbon Express X-Jammers 29.5" - 90 grain points - 2 inch Blazers - 280 fps.
(yea -- it is my same ASA 3D rig)
Custom Bow Equipment Quad Lite sight 
Classic Archery Scope 4x .19 up green fiber
Trophy Taker launcher rest
Doinker 32" Stabilizer and offset back 12" stabilizer
Alpen Optics 8.5x50 
TRU Ball 2-finger BT Gold release
Super Peep
Barracuda Strings - BCY


And, I expect I will shooting about the same thing this next year unless I can get a little wider arrow shaft that is still legal ;-)

Hope this helps you.

Don


----------



## DRFrance

*900*



target1 said:


> and didn't you win something big here not to long ago? It's OK to brag a little


Yea, Scott was for sure in the 900 gang for the shootoff. I would like him to tell you the rest. Would make for an interesting story if he will tell.


----------

